# Forum Searching - How to Optimize your Search for Topics



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

All,

I recently recall a post where someone wrote that the search function built into our software leaves much to be desired.

The recent "You Know You're a Retriever Person When..." thread. got me searching and I had trouble. I knew that a similar thread existed elsewhere. But I could not find it.

Google has an advanced search that is very cool. I know others have posted such a link in the past, but I could not find it through RTF's search function. I'd suggest you guys give this a try. It seems to work much better.

Go here: Google Advanced Search Page Or this URL: http://www.google.com/advanced_search

In the top field, you will see a space to input whatever search items or words you like. OR

In the 2nd field down, you seen a space to put an exact quote in quotation marks. For my test, I used "You know you're a". 

The key is to then scroll down to the "site or domain" thread and enter: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/, then execute your search.

If you enter the exact phrase in the example shown above in the 2nd field, and list the RTF domain for the domain, you will find a thread from a few years ago that says something like: "You know you're a retriever person when your christmas list has (X)" ...

Here's the results page from that advanced search.

Please give it a try. It may save you some headache. Thanks Google! 

Chris


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I'm one of those that tried the search function some years ago and quit it in frustration. I haven't tried it since, though I don't post many questions. I'll try this new one.
John


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Thanks Chris. I'm one of those that tried the search function some years ago and quit it in frustration. I haven't tried it since, though I don't post many questions. I'll try this new one.
> John


I think you'll find it to be much more effective!


----------



## creighton58 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info for us newbies!


----------



## chelseaborella (Apr 22, 2013)

Advance search is really helpful, with this we find better results. Its accuracy level and efficiency is good.


----------



## blacknwhite71 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## rahul11 (Aug 22, 2013)

yes advanced search is very helpful to find forums


----------



## dalenpalmer (May 26, 2014)

e first thing that needs to be understood is that dogs and people are different enough that most of the info cannot cross lines. I do not profess to know what the appropriate procedures for people other than what I learned in first aid.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

Works great!


----------



## Lesternefs (May 26, 2015)

*Forum Searching How to Optimize your Search for Topics*

Ask your instructor for more detailed explanations on whats going wrong. He has seen how you kick and we havent.


----------



## jnelson (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, I am a bit overwhelmed when I look at the pages of past posts!


----------



## Delta Whitetail (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for allowing me to join


----------



## Delta Whitetail (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Again


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

I wish I had enough posts


----------



## Mark in Iowa (Dec 27, 2010)

I am unable to reply in the classified section. I don't have the option. Others forums I can reply . Help on what to do? thanks


----------



## dogsdb37 (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow nice sir thank you


----------



## remedy17 (Nov 30, 2019)

Many thanks


----------



## Lamont Cyrus (Jan 2, 2020)

thanks for the information. I did not know before


----------



## Miller2015 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for the information


----------



## denvershelby (May 7, 2020)

Hey thanks for the information. I will try this!


----------



## farahpervaiz (Jun 5, 2020)

thank you for this.


----------

